# VOB nach TP0



## thekiller (15. Februar 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

ich suche einen Konverter der VOB Dateien nach TP0 umwandeln kann. Oder gibt es da vielleicht ein Plugin für Adobe Premier?
Ich hoffe ihr habt da eine Lösung für mich.

Danke im Voraus!

mfg Manu


----------

